# Tarachodula pantherina



## Birdfly (Jun 19, 2007)

Have a look at these little beautys, im not super keen on the smaller species of mantis, there just not visible enough for me, but these are brilliant little things, very rapacious with a big mentality..


----------



## RodG (Jun 19, 2007)

Great photos! I really like this species 8)


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 19, 2007)

BIG HEADS :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jun 19, 2007)

Reminds me of that fat heads commercial.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh yeah :lol:


----------



## athicks (Jun 19, 2007)

Those are awesome! Such huge heads and eyes!


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 20, 2007)

this is the nicest Tarachodes sp i have ever seen. Great pics Birdfly.


----------



## spawn (Jun 20, 2007)

Those are adults?


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pics. What a cool mantis that is. I've never seen it before.


----------



## RodG (Jun 20, 2007)

Yen said; this is the nicest Tarachodes sp i have ever seen. Great pics Birdfly.

You know Yen, I don't think your eyes are quite strained enough :lol: 

Me thinks you have another mantid species to take on at some point

in the future :wink:


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, As i said i tend to err toward the larger species, but i'm quite taken by these.

Mine aren't adults yet, i havent really paid proper attention to them so i cant tell you what instar they are, but they are close..

Some adults i found

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2022659230062286816rqmHcB


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2007)

It looke almost like a cricket, the one where its eating a fly.

if only there were mantids over here.....


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 20, 2007)

> You know Yen, I don't think your eyes are quite strained enough :lol: Me thinks you have another mantid species to take on at some point
> 
> in the future :wink:


Rod, I just gave up on the other species of Gambian bark mantis...... who knows i might get into this but right now i am not :wink:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 20, 2007)

> Those are awesome! Such huge heads and eyes!





> BIG HEADS :lol:


  My thoughts exactly! Quite 'cute' though! :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

The abdominal segments are rather easy to see.


----------

